# help fast plz! vista 32bit to 64 now blackout



## HiddenStupid (Feb 7, 2009)

video driver problem


----------



## BloodTotal (Feb 8, 2009)

> video driver problem



more explanation please


----------



## MRCL (Feb 8, 2009)

Does your x850 even support the 64bit Vista?


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Feb 10, 2009)

HiddenStupid said:


> video driver problem



I think he figured out it was a video driver problem as he edited his post about 30 minutes later. So, thinking he's good. If not Hidden, let us know!


----------

